
Google claims it's too costly to produce salary records in gender pay case - dahart
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2017/05/28/google-in-gender-discrimination-pay-case-tells-court-its-too-costly-to-produce-salary-records/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=gmsv&utm_medium=email
======
p5k
And they only need 100k. For a multibillion dollar company, that's pennies.

------
ParameterOne
I don't see why they can't. Google spent 100,000 man hours studying why good
teams are good teams.

